# Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember


*Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...​*
Wir bedanken uns bei Teilnehmern der Sitzung für die schnelle Information.

Der Verband Hessischer Fischer war nicht in der Lage, die Satzung so zu ändern, dass man nicht mehr einseitig an den DAFV gebunden ist.

Ob das Präsidium das nicht richtig erklären konnte, oder die Delegierten nicht begriffen haben, was so eine einseitige Abhängigkeit bedeutet, ist noch nicht verifizierbar.

Der Satz, der die bisherige Mitgliedschaft laut Satzung (im VDSF , >Rechtsnachfolger DAFV) ändern sollte, lautete nach meinen Informationen:
_"Der Verband IST Mitglied in einer anerkannten fischereilichen Dachorganisation. Über Eintritt und Austritt entscheidet die Mitgliederversammlung mit 2/3 Mehrheit."_

Dieser wurde nach Diskussionen um die ursprüngliche Fassung der Änderung laut Tagesordnung zuerst geändert (ursprüngliche Änderung laut Tagesordnung: _"Der Verband kann Mitglied einer fischereilichen Dachorganisation sein.  Über Eintritt oder Austritt entscheidet die Mitgliederversammlung"_).

Der oben genannte, geänderte Satz wurde dann aber auch von den Delegierten abgelehnt (laut Informanten: 162 Ja zu 158 Nein, 2/3 Mehrheit wäre notwendig gewesen zur Änderung).

Ein Großteil der Delegierten waren also so dumm, sich selber in den Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten zu beschneiden und GEGEN ihre eigene Mitbestimmung in dieser Frage zu stimmen.

Die eigentlich angekündigte, kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, meldete sich wie bei anderen "kritischen" Sitzungen auch schon mal, kurzfristig krank.

Vertreten wurde sie nicht einmal von einem Präsidiumsmitglied des DAFV, es wurde nur die Justitiarin des DAFV geschickt, Frau Kiera.

Es wurde mir der Satz zugetragen, den Frau Kiera auf der Versammlung dazu gesagt haben soll (nur einfache Information (wg. Kürze der Zeit), *noch nicht doppelt verifiziert*, aber glaubwürdige Quelle):
_"Frau Dr. H.K. kriegt keine zwei Sätze raus, dann kann sie auch nichts falsches sagen..."_

Sobald wir mehr wissen, kriegt ihr Bescheid.

*Aktualisierung 16 Uhr 37):*
Günther Dannowski soll von den Hessenfischern um einen Posten im Präsidium für den DAFV ins Rennen geschickt werden..

Vielleicht wurde da auch nur für ein Pöstchen gemauschelt (man erinnert sich noch, wie plötzlich der Rheinische wieder für den DAFV war, als deren Vorsitzender Gube ein Pöstchen im DAFV-Präsidium bekam)??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Nee, nä.................


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Moment|kopfkrat
Das hieße ja, Frau Kiera wäre für das Denken zuständig.
Dann kann die Frau Doktor also nicht nur nicht angeln....:m

OK, ist offtopic, aber fällt ja sofort auf.

Hessen fällt damit aber auch in die Kiste der Kappsköppe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Aktualisierung:
Günther Dannowski soll von den Hessenfischern um einen Posten im Präsidium für den DAFV ins Rennen geschickt werden..

Vielleicht wurde da auch nur für ein Pöstchen gemauschelt (man erinnert sich noch, wie plötzlich der Rheinische wieder für den DAFV war, als deren Vorsitzender Gube ein Pöstchen im DAFV-Präsidium bekam)??
-----------------------

Davon ab muss ich jetzt überlegen, was ich nu mit den Hessenfischern im Ranking mache:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979

Im Moment Platz, so natürlich nicht haltbar..

Auf der einen Seite ist natürlich Dummheit von Delegierten weder per se anglerfeindlich noch verboten (also die Dummheit, gegen eine Satzungsänderung zu stimmen, bei der man las Delegierter mehr Rechte hätte), bei DAFV-Verbänden dazu fast schon Normalzustand (man erinnere auch Honigmangel in S-H, B-W etc.)..

Dazu haben die Hessenfischer hier wirklich auch öffentlich ein gutes Statement im Sinne der Angler angeliefert (na gut, nur einmal, aber immerhin):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320903

Auf der anderen Seite kann so ein willenloser Verbleib im DAFV, damit auch die Finanzierung eines der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände in Deutschland nicht ohne Konsequenzen im Ranking bleiben...

Muss ich noch ein bisschen sinnieren.............


----------



## crisis (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Thomas,

 eine Änderung der Satzung benötigt immer eine 2/3 Mehrheit. Daher hätte sich nach modifiziertem Vorschlag nichts geändert. Von mehr Freiheit für die Delegierten kann nicht die Rede sein.

 Das Präsidium des DAFV war durch Walter Landau vertreten. Vielleicht haben Deine Quellen nicht sonderlich gut aufgepasst, da sie mit tippen von Nachrichten an Dich abgelenkt waren.

 Den Delegierten Unkenntnis bei der Abstimmung zu unterstellen ist nicht besonders gut durchdacht. Ist Dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass Delegierte (Syn. Abgesandte, Beauftragte) im Auftrag der Vereinsmitglieder abstimmen und sich mit diesen im Vorfeld abgestimmt haben? So sollte nämlich Vereinsarbeit funktionieren.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*



crisis schrieb:


> Ist Dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass Delegierte (Syn. Abgesandte, Beauftragte) im Auftrag der Vereinsmitglieder abstimmen und sich mit diesen im Vorfeld abgestimmt haben? So sollte nämlich Vereinsarbeit funktionieren.
> 
> Gruß
> Christian


so sollte die Arbeit funktionieren - tut sie nur seltenst.. 

Ich schätze mal, dass dieses Thema in keinen 20 Vereinen diskutiert und abgestimmt wurde mit AUFTRAG an die Delegierten in ganz Hessen - und die Delegierten vom Rest frei Schnauze vor Ort entscheiden. 

Und selbstverständlich ist es ein RIESENunterschied ob man eine Satzung ändern muss zum Austreten oder ein 2/3 Quorum hat in der HV-Abstimmung..

Wer das nicht begreift, ist in meinen Augen als Delegierter ungeeignet, da er nicht mal vereinsrechtliche Grundsätzlichkeiten kennt.



PS:
Stimmt, von Landau hat mir keiner erzählt!!!


----------



## crisis (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Quorum? Eher Votum.

 Ob ich nun mit 2/3 Mehrheit die Satzung ändere und dann anschließend bei einer Außerordentlichen mit einfacher Mehrheit abstimme hat lediglich verzögernden Effekt. Wenn man will kriegt man es so oder so hin.

 Ich sehe nicht, dass ein Delegierter Experte im Vereinsrecht sein muss, um seine Mitglieder vertreten zu können.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

wenn er über solche vereinsrechtlichen Dinge abstimmt für seine Vereinsmitglieder, sollte er wenigstens grundsätzlich Ahnung haben..

Landau war übrigens nicht für den DAFV da (war Kiera), sondern als Mitglied der Hessenfischer..


----------



## crisis (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Schon wieder so 'ne Ente von Deinen Informanten. Auf seinem Schildchen stand DAFV, nicht VHF. Kriegen die gar nix richtig mit? Kannst Dir ja mal die Fotos der Versammlung ansehen.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Gerne - wo??
;-))

Die Informationspolitik der Hessenfischer ist ja auch eher unterirdisch.

Letzte Meldung auf deren Seite vom September, das letzte "Aktuelle" vom Juni..

Weder was zur HV des DAFV (Däschler war ja da) noch zur eigenen HV jetzt..

Des passt schon, die Hessenfischer und der DAFV - da wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört - während die Vernunft flüchtet oder verzweifelt ;-))))


----------



## Deep Down (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Den Namen nur eines Vereines möchte ich hören, bei dem der Vorstand die Mitgliederversammlung über dieses Thema hat abstimmen lassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

sooooo drastisch wollts ja nicht mal ich ausrücken ;-)))


----------



## crisis (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Kein Wort zur Qualität der Aussagen Deiner 'Informanten'? Bin sicher, dass Du Dir Zugriff zu den Bildern verschaffst.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Geht das alles nicht etwas am eigentlichen Thema vorbei?


Interessanter ist doch:
- warum war keine 2/3-Mehrheit für eine Änderung zu gewinnen? Argumente dafür/dagegen...
- was reitet die Hessen weiter Geld in den DAFV zu pumpen ...ohne jeden Gegenwert?
- was qualifiziert Günther Dannowski zum Präsidenten, was will/soll er anders, besser machen? Besonders, wenn sich an der Struktur des Bundesverbandes nichts ändert?
- ...


----------



## crisis (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Dannowksi ist kein Kandidat für den DAFV-Präsidenten (noch eine Ente). Er soll im Präsidium mitarbeiten. Hört sich für mich nicht nach Pöstchenschieben an, sondern als ehrlicher Vorschlag zur Unterstützung aus einem Landesverband.

 Der Satzungsänderungsvorschlag des Präsidiums wurde 325 zu 0 abgewiesen! Von 'keine Mehrheit zu gewinnen' sieht anders aus. Die Angst vor Alternativlosigkeit hat hier abgestimmt.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

reichen Dir diese Infos erst mal, ich hatte noch nicht alle gebracht, weil ich noch am verifizieren bin, aber nun halt jetzt schon:
Ja, Landau war auch da. 
Aber für den DAFV und in Vertretung von Frau Doktor hat die Frau Kiera gesprochen. 


Das Statistische: 
Es waren 49 Vereine vor Ort, laut Präsidium etwa 10%...

Die Stimmverteilung ergab sich wie folgt: 
Vereine 307 Stimmen, 
1 x Einzelmitglied, 
12 Stimmen Präsidium, 
3 Stimmen Kreisgruppen, 
2 Stimmen Ehrenamt. 
Ingesamt 325 Stimmen.

Grundsätzlich wurde wohl von eigentlich allen Wortmeldungen gefordert, die Satzungsänderung wie in der Einladung versendet abzulehnen. 

Die meisten argumentierten damit, dass eine "kann-Formulierung" nicht in eine Satzung gehöre, die Verbandsstruktur (Vereine, Landesverbände, Bundesverband) grundsätzlich in Frage stelle, ein Bundesverband unumgänglich sei. 

Ingesamt wurde doch in die Anträge zur Satzungsänderung reininterpretiert, dass das Präsidium VHF  den Austritt beim DAFV forciert. 

Das Präsidium wiederum sagte, das sie niemandem ihre persönliche Meinung aufdrücken wollen, sondern so arbeiten werden wie die Mitglieder entscheiden. 

Im Präsidium gibt es sowohl Stimmen für (z.b. Däschler, Schwebel, etc.) als auch gegen eine Satzungsänderung (z.b. Klein, Hennings).

Karl Schwebel hätte zum Beispiel in seiner Wortmeldung gesagt (Stichpunkte): 
Wir brauchen einen Dachverband auf Bundesebene. 
Im DAFV bewegt sich was. 
Er setze grosse Hoffnungen in den neuen GF Seggelke, nachdem er ihn persönlich kennengelernt hat. 
Nächstes Jahr im Mai muss bei den DAFV Neuwahlen ausgekehrt werden. 
Ein neues DAFV Präsidium muss her.

Grundsätzlich sind sich alle einig, dass es ohne einen Bundesverband nicht geht, einige sind stur-treu zum DAFV, einige bereit zur Zerschlagung/Austritt, einige setzten Hoffnung in die ja doch immerhin kleinen Schritte und wollen noch eine letzte Bewährungsfrist geben.

Einige Zitate noch von Landau: 
Er habe seine Wortmeldung eröffnet mit: 
"Ich bin Angler! ... Wir werden die Angler nicht boykottieren." 
Zum Ende sagte er noch: 
"Ich habe auch als Schwarzangler angefangen."

Was Du ansprichst mit einstimmiger Ablehnung, war der erste Entwurf zur Änderung (Antrag, Vorschlag 1).
Ich habe von der Abstimmung zum zweiten, dann in der Sitzung geänderten Vorschlag gesprochen (Antrag,  Vorschlag 2) mit Abstimmungsergebnis wie genannt...

Nur wegen Deiner "Legendenbildung"...


PS:
Witzig find ich persönlich noch das mit dem "auskehren" im DAFV-Präsidium, wo ja die Hessenfischer selber so ne kompetente Truppe sind ;-))

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305882
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307689


----------



## crisis (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Um welche 'Legende' soll es sich handeln? Dass erst nach dem zweiten Nachfragen eine (fast) korrekte Version wiedergegeben wurde?

 Es fällt Otto Normalverbraucher schwer, das wenige Vernünftige zu Für und Wider eines Bundesverbandes auf Basis des Heutigen abzuwägen. Hier im AB wird sehr viel Information angeboten, was gut und hilfreich ist. Leider ist aber einiges davon stark ideologisch geprägt, ähnlich wie auf der Gegenseite.

 Nur gegen etwas zu sein hilft wenig. Das wissen wir spätestens seit dem Brexit. Dein 'I have a dream' wird sich nie realisieren lassen. Aber das weißt Du natürlich selbst.

 Frau RA Kiera hat sehr anschaulich, und ohne Blatt vor dem Mund, dargestellt, dass ein gänzlich neuer Bundesverband in Deutschland so gut wie keine Chance hat als solcher offiziell anerkannt zu werden. Die einzige Feststellung, zu der fast alle Angler jeglicher Couleur kommen, ist die, dass wir eine starke Vertretung brauchen. Über den Weg dahin streiten wir Angler mit so viel Energie, dass keine mehr für die eigentliche Arbeit übrigbleibt.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Lieber crisis, 
Angler streiten darüber nicht - die wissen, dass es mit dem DAFV nicht geht.

Nur Verbandler, Delegierte und Funktionäre der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei streiten drüber, wie sie sich auch noch in einem BV wichtig machen können..

Die offizielle Anerkennung, die Frau Kiera ins Feld führte, ist die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband.
Dass der DAFV Naturschutzverband ist, ist aber genau ein Teil des Problemes für Angler, nicht Teil der Lösung. 

Ein Verband wird immer als Verband anerkannt werden, wenn er gute Leistung bringt als Lobbyverband (sonst wären viele Verbände, die nix mit Naturschutz zu tun haben, ke per se  sinnlos) .
Was viele meiner politischen Kontakte über den DAFV sagen, ist jedenfalls keine Anerkennung (gilt auch für viele LV)..

Da gehts aber eben nur um Anerkennung Naturschutzstatus bei Kieras Äusserung....

DAFV besteht jetzt dann 4 Jahre und hat bald 10 Mio. Anglerkohle verpulvert.

Für was?

Welche konkreten, neu geplanten oder angedachten neuen Angelverbote, Restriktionen, Einschränkungen oder Vorschriften für Angler und das Angeln aus Europa, Bund und Ländern konnten seit Rechtskraft DAFV durch das aktive Wirken des DAFV verhindert werden?

Welche bestehenden Angelverbote, Restriktionen, Einschränkungen oder Vorschriften für Angler (Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote, zurücksetzen etc.) und das Angeln aus Europa, Bund und Ländern konnten seit Rechtskraft DAFV durch das aktive Wirken des DAFV abgeschafft werden??

Wenn angesichts dieser einfachen und klar zu beantwortenden Fragen dann Delegierte eines Landesverbandes mehrheitlich so entscheiden wie aktuell die Hessenfischer, sag ich lieber nicht, was ich von solchen Delegierten und deren Kompetenz halte.....
;-))))))


----------



## crisis (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Lieber Thomas,

 trotzdem muss man für sich selbst entscheiden, ob man an einer möglichen Lösung mitwirken will, in welchem Umfang und an welcher. Deine persönliche Meinung ist bereits gut dokumentiert. Ich kann der nicht vollumfänglich folgen und/oder zustimmen. Mir sei meine eigene Meinung nachgesehen.

 Dass so viel Delegierte, ich spreche nicht nur von den Hessen, die allesamt ehrenamtlich tätig sind und meistens auch noch berufstätig, also nicht zwingend unterbeschäftigt, trotzdem nicht Deiner Argumentation folgen sollte Dich doch zum Nachdenken anregen.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Dass Amateure (Ehrenamt) statt Profis wie bei den Gegnern mit eines der Probleme sind, habe ich auch schon mal ausgeführt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321649

Davon ab:
Ehrenamt bedeutet, es ist eine Ehre für den Amtsinhaber, der Gemeinschaft dienen zu dürfen.

OB er dann auch für seine Arbeit geehrt wird, hängt davon ab, wie gut  er sie macht..


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAFV besteht jetzt dann 4 Jahre und hat bald 10 Mio. Anglerkohle verpulvert.
> Für was?


Für Hoffnung, weil ein neues Gesicht dabei ist?
Das lt. Satzung nicht mal Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hat?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... grosse Hoffnungen in den neuen GF Seggelke,...



DAS ist die grösste Gefahr bei den Wahlen im Mai.
Da kommen -vielleicht- ein, zwei, drei neue Köpfe ...aus denselben alten Strukturen.
Und wieder faseln alle dann von; _"Zeit geben, muss sich jetzt erst mal alles neu finden, es bewegt sich ja was (was bloß???),..."_
Und wieder vergehen vertane Jahre, verpulverte Millionen
und nichts, absolut nichts kommt für Angler dabei raus.


*4 Jahre - 10 Millionen €uronen - keinerlei Ergebnisse*
Wäre das ein Unternehmen würden die Mittelgeber nicht auf neue Köpfe hoffen, 
sondern die alten rollen lassen!

Den Laden dicht machen, die Verantwortlichen zur Selbigen ziehen und sich nach einer anderen Instiution umsehen, die es verdient, dass man in sie investiert.

Aber die Mittelgeber sind über mehrere Stufen von jeder Entscheidungsgewalt abgetrennt.
Und die Funktionäre wissen sehr genau warum.


----------



## crisis (21. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Hallo Thomas,

 ich hoffe auf Dein Verständnis, dass diejenigen, die einiges an Freizeit für ein oder mehrere Ehrenämter opfern Deinen Zynismus nicht als Inspiration empfinden. Ohne Ehrenamtler würden große Teile unserer Gesellschaft nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt funktionieren. Ich vermute, dass Du selbst nicht ehrenamtlich tätig bist, oder?

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Hechtbär (21. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Also ich für meinen Teil bin ehrenamtlich in meinem Verein tätig. Und in 98% der Fälle stimme ich Thomas zu.
Wie es besser geht, kannst du dir gerne mal bei uns als Nachbarn angucken (NDS). Bin schon ziemlich froh, was unser Verband auf die Beine stellt. Und vor allem an konstruktiven Gegenwind in Richtung Politik und Schützer wehen lässt! Dazu wird regelmäßig in Schrift und persönlich informiert. Da ist sich keiner unserer Verbands-Chefs oder deren Vizes zu schade, regelmäßig in den Kreisen Veranstaltungen zu organisieren, um uns kleine Angler über ihre Tätigkeit aufzuklären und UNSERE Probleme anzuhören, um nach Oben Druck zu machen. Sei es die FFH-Richtlinie für NDS oder das kleine Wehr, was gebaut werden soll. Man bekommt immer Hilfe und Unterstützung!

Und das ist es, was einen guten Verband ausmacht!!! 

So würde unser Verband sich ganz sicher auch Hilfe vom DAFV erwünschen... Da dieser sich aber bei vielen Problemen aktiv totstellt, tritt der AV-NDS ja Gott sein dankt aus!!

Du kannst kein Pferd reiten, was schon tot ist...

Grüße, Erik


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Der AV-NDS ist auch einer (leider viel zu wenigen) Verbände, den ich z. B. regelmäßig loben kann für gute Lobby- und Öfffentlichkeitsarbeit, der einzige, der dazu den Status Naturschutzverband konsequent zum Kampf FÜR Angler und Angeln und nicht für immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen nutzt..

Aber weder der AV-NDS noch ich sind ja hier das Thema - das Thema hier sind die "kompetenten" Entscheidungen der Mehrheit der Hessenfischerdelegierten und Funktionäre..


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Frau RA Kiera...erinnert mich irgendwie an Droste.

Neuer Verband keine Chance? 
Ich hätte gerne mal gewusst wie die Dame ihre Meinung begründet.

An mögliche Lösungen mitarbeiten?
Ich bitte um Erklärung wie dies aussehen kann.


----------



## Deep Down (21. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ....
> Neuer Verband keine Chance?
> Ich hätte gerne mal gewusst wie die Dame ihre Meinung begründet.
> ......



Die Begündung findet sich vermutlich allein in der Besorgnis vor drohender Arbeitslosigkeit in einem solchen Falle!


----------



## kati48268 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*



crisis schrieb:


> ich hoffe auf Dein Verständnis, dass diejenigen, die einiges an Freizeit für ein oder mehrere Ehrenämter opfern Deinen Zynismus nicht als Inspiration empfinden.


Ich als Ehrenamtler finde dieses ständig wiederkehrende Argument, dass _'der und der doch Ehrenamtler ist und deswegen NICHT...'_, als Anmaßung!

- Ist die Übernahme eines Ehrenamtes ein Freifahrtschein gegenüber einer Bewertung der Arbeit durch Presse und Öffentlichkeit?
_> Im Gegenteil! 
Ein Ehrenamtler arbeitet gemeinnützig, also für die Gesellschaft. Gerade deswegen hat die Öffentlichkeit ein Recht auf Informationen über seine Tätigkeit und ein Recht auf Bewertung darüber.
_
- Ist die Übernahme eines Ehrenamtes ein Freifahrtschein gegenüber Kritik durch Presse und Öffentlichkeit?
_> Im Gegenteil! 
Wenn ich ein Hauptamt ausübe, habe ich mich gegenüber demjenigen zu verantworten der mich bezahlt. Bei einem Ehrenamt habe ich mich jeder Kritik aus Presse und Öffentlichkeit zu stellen (was nicht heisst, dass ich diese Kritik annehmen muss, aber stellen muss ich mich ihr)._

- Ist die Übernahme eines Ehrenamtes ein Grund 'nicht liefern zu müssen'?
Beispiel Von Eyb, da wird argumentiert, dass er mit seiner Landtagsabgeordnetentätigkeit doch schon so ausgelastet sei und er zwischen den Fronten anders agieren müsse.
_> Im Gegenteil! 
Um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben: er hätte das Amt nie annehmen dürfen, wenn er es nicht ausfüllen kann und in einem Interessenkonflikt mit seinem Hauptamt steht.

Ehrenamt trägt Verantwortung. Vielleicht sogar mehr als ein Hauptamt.
Wenn Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit quasi zu einer Entschuldigung wird, ist es eine Entwertung des Amtes.
_


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Ehrenamt heisst auch 100% Einsatz für das Amt und nicht 50% oder 30%  oder noch weniger.
Ansonsten Finger weg!

Was würde der Patient im RTW sagen wenn der Sani dem Patienten sagt ich mache hier ein Ehrenamt, also gibt es nur 30% Hilfe.  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Hessen bekommen Satzungsänderung nicht hin...*

Neues Rang im Ranking für die Hessenfischer:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979

_Aktualisierung 21. 11. 2016_
Per se sind Abstimmungen aus Unkenntnis oder Dummheit nicht anglerfeindlich.
Wenn damit wie hier aber der Fortbestand einer anglerfeindlichen Organisation wie des DAFV weiter ermöglicht wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322040
hat das Konsequenzen im Ranking für die Hessenfischer von Platz 10 auf Platz 6


----------

